
Getting Started with Software Defined Radio Hacking - DyslexicAtheist
https://console-cowboys.blogspot.com/2017/10/hacking-everything-with-rf-and-software.html
======
YouKnowBetter
I've been interested in SDR for sometime, but this is the first article that
tempted me to plunch in this new arena and order the hardware needed.

Nice write up, thanks for the inspiration and confidence.

